# Introducing AlpineZone.com's "Resident" Boot Fitter!



## Greg (Nov 3, 2005)

Jeff Bokum, a Master Bootfitter and board-certified Pedorthist, has agreed to participate here and answer any questions in regards to boots and boot fitting. He will be posting under the username of *Skiiboot*. In addition to his Pedorthist credentials, Jeff is a Masterfit Instructor and the owner of *Profile Orthotic Center* at S&W Sports in Concord, New Hampshire. He is also a professional firefighter with the Portsmouth New Hampshire Fire Department with a Level III state certification in firefighting, EMT intermediate certification and Level II Rescue Systems. He has been a ski boot tester with Ski Press magazine since 2002. Please join me in welcoming Jeff to the AlpineZone community!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome!  Taking AZ to the next level!  :beer:


----------



## NHpowderhound (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome Jeff! I just may have to come by your shop and pay you a visit.
 Good bootfitting can make a tremendous difference in your skiing. I think many peole here will agree with me that they would rather have good boots and mediocre skis rather than mediocre boots and good skis. And good boots need a good fit. It frys my a$$ that most boot companies will charge $500+ for boots and give you a piece of cardboard for an insole  :angry: .
I look forward to reading your input on this forum Jeff!
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome Jeff!  I'm sure I'll have some questions for you as the season starts up.


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you all for the warm reception.  I'm very happy to help out with boot or foot problems that you may have.  If you have a question please ASK or send me a message, and I will answer the question the best I can. I also a wide range of resorces to get answers that I don't know.

Thanks

Jeff Bokum C-Ped


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 4, 2005)

What a great addition for AZ. Welcome Jeff.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 4, 2005)

Welcome.  Anyone from NH is a great addition.  Glad your aboard.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Jeff welcome, I'm down here on Long Island NY, appears that SUREFOOT NYC is the closest "best boot fitter" in this area.  Do you have any experience with them or have heard anything about them?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 4, 2005)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> I think many peole here will agree with me that they would rather have good boots and mediocre skis rather than mediocre boots and good skis. NHPH



The essential truth about ski gear. Boots are everything! 

And if you've never had custom footbeds and a proper boot fitting, well you just haven't really felt what it's like to ski. 

If you've never had a personal boot fitter, get thee to Jeff (or your friendly neighborhood boot fitter)!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 4, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> NHpowderhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could not have said it better...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow ..... thanks for sharing your knowledge with us.  Welcome!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll be in Jeff's Lab Saturday for a bit of toe-box fine-tuning...then I'm ready for the slopes...


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 4, 2005)

See you there

Jeff


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 6, 2005)

Having had custom footbeds made by a master boot fitter, I've notice in some ski shops they offer "quick custom footbeds" in the ski shop...what is the difference if there is any?


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 6, 2005)

Charlie,  Quick footbed are just that quick, Most thim to fit or quick footbeds are better than nothing, but very limited in motion control.  Something quick is for fitting the masses, but really doesn't fit anybody properly. But a good custom footbed made by a fitter that knows what is going will make the world of differance in your skiing, for many reasons.

Jeff


----------



## Rushski (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to the mix, will be nice to have a proffessional boot guy on board.

What do you think of Nordica's heatable liners?  Obviously not as custom-fit as a Zipfit or Strolz foam liner, but seem to at least help a little...


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 9, 2005)

Rushski
Nordica's liner is a good liner. The liner will mold a bit.  The last 2 years the Lange CAC liner has had been the most moldable, just talking liners. Boot shells different subject. The Nordica liner is also pritty durable and will stand-up for a good 180 to 200 days.

Jeff


----------



## skibum1321 (Nov 9, 2005)

I have a wide foot and currently have the Salomon X-Wave 10 boots. I was wondering what other brands of boots would be good for someone with a wider foot. I have heard that Rossi and Lange tend to have a narrower fit. I have also heard that Head tend to be wide.


----------



## Rushski (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Jeff, makes me feel better about my purchase of their Beast boots.  My barely used Salomons will not fit over my added tendon to my Achilles and the Nordica's wider ankle pocket fits better.

Thanks again.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 9, 2005)

Jeff, people often buy boots that are too big for them. The boots feel good in the shop, but they don't take into account how they'll break in and pack out. I know all feet are different, but is there a general rule of thumb you tell people to follow. For instance, what size boot would you recommand a person buy with a shoe size of 9, average width. The person being an expert skier, looking for performance over confort, but doesn't want to be in pain all day either.
Thanks, HPD


----------



## awf170 (Nov 9, 2005)

I got a question.  I have a really skinny foot, I mean incredably skinny.  The only boot that I have tried on that fits me really good is the comp. 120(low volume fit).  Only weighing a 130 pounds I think this boot may be too much for me. :-? Is there any other boots out there that have a fit as skinny as that boot.


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 10, 2005)

Skibum,  Tecnica,Salomon, Rossi is now wider than they were in the past. Head is a Med width, Tecnica also has HVL boots. I don't get to worked up about forefoot size. Boots can be made bigger very easy. The most important part of the boot is in the heel and lower leg, that's were 80% of your power comes from.  Footbeds with greatly help control and comfort. Once your foot is stable then more room can be made.


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 10, 2005)

HPD  There is no reason that you should be skiing in pain, with the boots that are out there, you should be skiing better than you ever have and comfortable.  If any shop asks for your shoe size to pick a skiboot without measuring your foot. LEAVE and don't go back unless you need a coat.  Skiboot sizing and shoes are very different.  Do a shell fit the shop should do one. Take out the liner and put your foot in the shell, have your toes touch the front of the shell, rule of thumb race fit 1/8" to 1/4" rec fit 3/8" to 1/2" anything over 1" is to big.  A boot that is to big will show the same problems of a boot that YOU THINK is to small, toes bang the front, ankles hurt. The shell fit is a rule of thumb there are other reasons that the shell may change from those numbers.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 10, 2005)

Austin

For skinny feet I use Plug boots(race boot) the reason is that boot is narrow and the boot can be made softer without to much trouble.  So if you were think the 120 LF you are looking in the right direction,  But you better know a bootfitter that knows how to soften a boot properly.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 10, 2005)

Skiiboot said:
			
		

> Take out the liner and put your foot in the shell, have your toes touch the front of the shell, rule of thumb race fit 1/8" to 1/4" rec fit 3/8" to 1/2" anything over 1" is to big.



Thank you, that's what I was looking for.


----------



## LVNLARG (Nov 10, 2005)

Jeff,

I'm a 32 y/o former jr. ski team racer, former CSIA/CF II instructor/coach (limited only by the fact that I gave up on it due to it not being able to pay for itself) and just started skiing signifigant amounts again last year after a few years semi-off (30 days a year now vs 5 or 10) and mostly GS turn cruise on GS11 race stock at very high speeds. I just got some new Tecnica Icon ALU's. My previous boots were Tecnica TNT's circa 1992 therebouts. I just LOVED those boots...thus the reason they were my boots for almost 15 years and likely 300 + ski days. I got the Icons as they were the most similar to my old boots by still having the underfoot mechanical arch support (they seem to have dropped that 05 and up..likely as a cost cutter). I decided it was time for new boots when I lost a buckle at the end of last season. That's the necessary background..now my new dilemma. I had my foot sized and it was 26.5 mondo. I have a wider/flat foot and it's always been hard to find a boot to fit. I've had professional orthotics made and never liked them or custom footbeds and instead prefered to let my foot sit pretty much flat on the original factory footbed. I have no pain or discomfort at all in my old boots but can wiggle my toes around a little bit. My TNT's are sized 8 on the liner and 8 1/2 shell (as they only make shells in half sizes). I have heard that you want 1 to 1 1/2 or 1 1/2 to 2 fingers behind your heal (depending on who you ask) for a proper shell fit. Your inches measurement is actually much smaller. On the new icons I can only just get the small end (about 3/4 inch) of a 2 AA maglight behind my foot. On the old TNT's I can get the flashlight end (about 1 inch) of it behind. My new icons signifigantly hurt up in the toe box...too tight a fit. I have hotform liners yet to be formed...but it's my understanding they actually expand the liner?!?! not contract it??!?! When I put the old TNT liner in the new boot the fit is pretty good but my feet seemed to go to sleep making me think circulation is being cut off by a too small shell. Anyways...bottem line is...do I send these back for 27.0 Icon's to match the TNT's or am I being a big baby and they'll pack/stretch out ?!?! I'm thinking that maybe my wider flat foot might dictate that I do go a half size bigger in boot fitting world ??!?! Would love to hear what you think of all this. Thanks in advance!

J.P.


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 10, 2005)

J.P.   The boot size sounds to be OK don't go bigger. They make boot shells in full sizes 23,24,25.ect so if you go up the chances of the boot getting to big in the future are good.  Your foot sounds to be a rigid foot, which is a very tuff  foot to fit for anything.  A footbed is important, but it has to be made a bit differently  support in the arch not as important as to support in the heel. As far as your toes being tight, your heel isn't getting all the way back in the boot. I'm not a hotform fan. I think any liner is better and easer to work with when problems start. The liner dosen't expand unless it's stretched.  The liner feels longer because your heel goes back in the boot. The liner may pack a bit but plastic stretches.  If you have a little more room made that will help.  The most important thing is to stablize the foot first then the rest is easer.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## LVNLARG (Nov 10, 2005)

Jeff,

Thanks for the advice.  :wink: I think you've convinced me to work with these ones. I actually have the right feeling pretty good now. Cranking the arch support to the max and hand stretching the shell seemed to fix it. The left I did the same but still have a pressure point just to the front of the arch on the top/side of the foot. Do I get the shell stretched outwards a bit to fix that or ? Wish we actually had a boot fitter around here.

 :beer: J.P.


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 11, 2005)

J.P.
Hard to tell from NH, but if it is on the top off the foot I would look at the toung, thinout some of the plastic to make the plastic softer, the elastic band that is over the toung that can be trimmed to also give you a little more room.  Be carefull with the plastic arch in the boot, to much pressure can hurt or bruise your foot. Work on supporting your heel.  

Good Luck

Jeff


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 11, 2005)

Jeff:  Nice to have you on board.  A jake who's a bootfitter can't be all bad


----------



## NYDrew (Nov 12, 2005)

Jeff,
So i'm sitting here with my boots on, mainly for lack of snow, and I am trying to identify hot spots being they are new.

I seem to have a bit of a problem where my right little toe is twisting into the toe next to it.  Its annoying and I imagine it will be worse outdoors.

Any idea to stop my toe from doing that, its not happening on the other foot.  By the way, im wearing  Lange Comp 120's (not the free ride).  They have the medium fit.


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 12, 2005)

NYDrew,  The proper way to fix the problem is to make sure your foot is stable.(footbed) this will also make your foot a little smaller.  Then when your foot is stable, Stretch that area of the boot.  Easy fix.

Thanks for the Question

Jeff


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 12, 2005)

Skiiboot said:
			
		

> NYDrew,  The proper way to fix the problem is to make sure your foot is stable.(footbed) this will also make your foot a little smaller.  Then when your foot is stable, Stretch that area of the boot.  Easy fix.
> 
> Thanks for the Question
> 
> Jeff


Anyway to fix a boot thats a little to big?


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 12, 2005)

Dave,  How much to big is the question.  It is very hard to make a boot smaller and get it to work for you.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 12, 2005)

Skiiboot said:
			
		

> Dave,  How much to big is the question.  It is very hard to make a boot smaller and get it to work for you.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff


Well..I did the shell test and have about 1 inch from the heel. I would have thought there would be less room than that in the boot. :-?  I don't have any problems with the boots they feel great but I am looking at getting custom footbeds this season.


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 13, 2005)

Dave,  one inch is a little more than you should have but it's not the end of the world when you asked I was thinking the boot bigger than that.  Room can be made up in other places to snug up your foot to get the boot to respond quicker.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 14, 2005)

What is the average price of custom footbeds?


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 14, 2005)

A price of a custom footbed will range from 99$ to 185$ depending on were you go.  The more you pay dosen't make them better.  It's the way there made, the material and is the person making them quailfied.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 14, 2005)

*Foot description*

Jeff,

Thanks for taking time to answer questions. Here, and on other forums, I read people describing their foot as high volume or low volume, high instep or low instep, wide ankles or narrow, etc.

My question is how do I know how to describe my foot? Is there a set of measurements I can take, either with calipers or a tape that will allow a qualified person, such as yourself, to tell me what kind of foot I have?

Thanks in advance.

Tim


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 14, 2005)

Tim,  Great question there are 5 different types of arches low, low-med, med, med-high, high. low arch being flat, and high arch is when heel and forefoot is the only part of the foot touching the ground.  The other 3 arches can be clasified differently by different people.  As far a instep typically low arch low instep, high arch high instep. Volume is based on mass of the foot not length, A size 30 foot with C width is a low volume foot, but a 26 foot width a EEE foot is a very high volume foot. Ankles are based on bone stucture, muscle, and fat content.  There is a lot to this subject, if you want to know more please feel free to call me.

Thanks for the question

Jeff


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 15, 2005)

*Shell sizing*

Jeff,

Thanks for your reply. I have another question; when shell sizing a pair of boots, should I be wearing ski socks? Or do you shell size with bare feet?

Tim


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 15, 2005)

Tim  I like to see the shell fit done with no socks, if you use one make the sock thin.

Jeff


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2005)

Speaking of footbeds, what type (material/brand) do you use and/or recommend?  Are there different types that are better for different kinds of feet?


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 16, 2005)

Brian,   

I use the insta-print brand footbeds for ski boots and for cycling shoes.  For running, walking and other sports I used different EVA material to make the orthotic. I try not to use things that can rot in a ski boot. I have used just about every footbed system and used many different materials.  What you what is a material that is apx the same thickness as the stock insole. Next a material that when warm will match the foot shape. And a material that is easy to use so if you have a problem it's easy to work on.  Insta-print has been very good to me, now there are several companys that make similar products, that's OK to use It all goes back to the fitter is he good or bad.  Footbeds and a good boot fit is something that will change your skiing.  Go to people that understand where you are in you skiing and where you want to go. As far as how they are built I like to use Semi-weighted. Systems that you are standing on gives a cast of a promated foot unless the fitter is very good or lucky, A non-weighted system is when your feet are hanging, tough to get right every time. Semi-weighted is easy and you can get the same product every time if you want to make changes you can. If you want to know more about this please feel free to call me.  There is a lot to systems and materials.

Thank

Jeff Bokum
Profile Orthotic Center
603-491-4917


----------



## NYDrew (Nov 19, 2005)

Jeff, a follow up on my last question.  My current foot beds are ones from my old boots and adapted into my new ones (they are instaprints)  Gone skiing today for the first time this season, I was able to identify "hot spots" in the boot, one of which is very hot.  After using a marker to trace the spots through the day (yeah, i have marked my own foot to show the fitter tomorrow), I think that these large areas are just a result of one little spot.

So two questions - is it possible that a thick callous can be acting in such a way that it cuts off circulation and cause pain over a broad area.  The hot spot seems to be where my feet are very callous.  If yes, how can I remove a callous without a podiatrist, altough I guess that I could use him as a last resort?

Second Question is : I already paid this guy $80 to heat fit my liner and retro-fit my footbeds.  What is a fair price I should be charged for this additional work, assuming I need the shell blown out like you said.  Should it be free?

I'm adding a third question:


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 19, 2005)

NYDrew,  A callous is a result of skin that is damaged when the skin rubs on something over and over that is how the skin repairs itself.  That being said if the callous is in the right place and it's big enough it could push the foot around and slow circulation. The location would have to be in just the right place. Several things have to be just right for that to happen. A callous will slowly start to go away if you stop foot motion in your footwear, everyday shoes, boots, ect. Pay close attention to the footbeds/Orthotics in all your footwear. 
It's hard to say how much it will cost but from what you have said a stretch should be around 15-20$ and about 1$ min of work time. Some shop go to 1.5$ a min of work time. Every shop is different hard to tell you price. 
Your fitter should have said something to you when he/she did there exam on your foot.

I hope this helps

Jeff


----------



## ts01 (Nov 21, 2005)

I tried to post this yesterday but as best I can tell, it isn't up. Maybe I hit preview instead of submit.  So apologies if this in fact is a repeat.

Anyway, here's a few bootfitting questions for the expert and anyone else who'd like to weigh in.

The questions concern a pair of Atomic "B-Ride" or "Beta Ride" 9.50 boots that I picked up in new condition at a recent ski swap. Size = 27.5. Here's a link to a site showing the boot: http://www.outdoorreview.com/cat/ski...3_1544crx.aspx

My info: 5'9", 175 lbs, 44 y/o male skier. Street shoes: 9.5. Current boots: Technica Rival RX9 in 27.5, about 4 seasons old (70-80 ski days). Wide forefoot, high arch; typically wear New Balance EE running shoes. Ski mostly east coast groomers / crud; advanced but not expert skier; prefer fast, aggressive skiing but also turn it down when skiing with my kids.

Questions:

1 - am I correct thinking the B-Ride is a good choice, based on good results with the Rival RX9 (after a little tweaking of buckles and adjustments at the local shop)?

2 - am I correct thinking the B-RIde will be a higher-performance boot - a little stiffer and more aggressive?

3 - Here's the big question. B-Rides seemed perfectly comfortable walking around for 1/2 hour with crappy stock footbeds. Then I transferred my "zip-fit" footbeds from the Rivals to the B-Rides, and walked around for 1/2 hour in the house with much arch pain and cramped little and 2d toes. Yuck. Painful, can't imagine skiing like this, thought about grinding out the front of the boot, or getting a custom footbed. So as I was pulling the Atomic apart to put the footbeds back in the Rivals, out popped this black plastic insert that went beneath the Atomic's liner. It was on the bottom of the boot, above the shell and beneath the footbed, and is probably 3-4 mm thick, flat on the top with little ridges underneath. Just to experiment, I kept that black plastic out of the boot, then put back in the liner and Zipfit footbed, and voila! It feels PERFECT now. Now I'm thinking no grinding, no custom footbeds, it feels just right without the insert under the liner. So my question is, what's wrong with this picture? Does that plastic insert under the foot, between the shell and liner, do anything so important that I ought to keep it in, and go to a real bootfitter to grind out the forefoot or get custom footbeds? Or can I save a little money here and get what I think will be the higher performance of the Atomics, without spending extra bucks?

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Jeff,
I have a problem that is caused from wearing my ski boots that probably is not fit related, but I thought I’d take a shot anyway. My feet sweat like crazy from skiing. Hours after skiing the tops of my feet as well as the front of my ankle get very itchy. As the season goes on the problem gets worse. When I ski several days in a row the problem gets real bad. Red blotchs that I scratch so hard they sometimes bleed. I’ve been to the doctor for it. It’s definitely not athletes foot. They gave me some salve, which helps, but doesn’t cure. I wear thin socks. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.
HPD


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 22, 2005)

ts01,
1st question,  the new atomics are a bit stiffer but the rival is a very good skiing boot if set right. So the atomics have"big shoes to fill" or boots. The plastic part you pulled out is the boot board or zappa.  This is important to keep your feet dry and off the ground.  I would recommend that you go see a good bootfitter to get the boot to fit the right way.  I can give you some names if you would like.  Custom footbeds shouldn't be something that you have to do it should be done because it will improve your skiing and comfort. Without seeing you and the boot it's hard to give up a 100% answer but hear I go. You have a couple of boot problems and I think you need a little room but I don't think it's in the toe.  I don't think your heel is all the way back in the boot. You may need some width. But that should be determand after you know you heel is all the way back.  Sorry I don't think there is an easy fix on this one.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 22, 2005)

HPD,
Tough question,  I have a couple things you can try no promises.  Try antipersprent on your foot, maybe if you can slow the sweating.  Change your socks at lunch keep dry sock on.  Question for you is this a new problem, or not.  Maybe it's a material in the socks or in the liner of the boot. I have seen this problem and we for the PT had an allegy to the material in the liner.  
Get back to me.

Jeff


----------



## ts01 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Jeff.  Just spent another half hour in them w/o the base board, and it feels just right.  I tried to flex forward as much as possible and the heel stayed down pretty well. But, the threat of wet feet makes me want to see a bootfitter.  Can you recommend any in NYC or Westchester County, NY?  

Thanks again.


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 22, 2005)

ts01 

I would recommend Heino's in NJ it's a little out of your way but there good.  If you can see Greg he's a personal friend, sometimes I work in his shop.  If you go there tell him I sent you. He will take care of you.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2005)

Some great questions everybody! Keep 'em coming. Also, thank you Jeff for taking the time to answer them.

BTW, Jeff is offering AlpineZone visitors a 10% discount for all boot fitting services offered at his lab:

*CLICK HERE FOR A PRINTABLE COUPON*

Click that link, print the coupon and call Jeff for an appointment. :beer:


----------



## YardSaleDad (Nov 28, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> If you've never had a personal boot fitter, get thee to Jeff (or your friendly neighborhood boot fitter)!


  Since we are from the same neck of the woods, is there someone local that you would recommend?

 :dunce:


----------



## Skiiboot (Nov 29, 2005)

If you come east I would recommend me but I would have you go to bootfitters.com there should be a shop closer to you.

Thanks 

Jeff


----------



## JimG. (Nov 29, 2005)

YardSaleDad said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check your PM's :wink: .


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2005)

Question for Jeff:

How often do you work with less experienced skiers?  Is it really worth the time and expense to get custom footbeds if you have relatively low-end boots?


----------



## Skiiboot (Dec 13, 2005)

hammer,

I work with a lot of skiers that are not that experienced, Some of the biggest changes I have made with skiers happen in this group.  Footbeds will help in comfort,control, and feel. Footbeds also will transfer over to a new boot,when that time comes. Balance will put your shoulders and hips where they need to be over your boots, in order to get you in and out of turns.  If your balance isn't set right It's tough to improve in your skiing. The last thing is canting this gives you the ability to have a flat ski.  If your body doesn't line up and the boots are not set to work for you this will hurt your skiing, beginnier or expert.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Greg (Dec 13, 2005)

Excellent question, hammer. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 13, 2005)

Jeff's shop is listed in the Americas Best Bootfitters ad in Ski & Skiing magazines.  

Way to go Jeff!

Also, the boot feels great since that adjustment you made.

Many thanks!


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Also, the boot feels great since that adjustment you made.
> 
> Many thanks!


*Jeff is the man.*


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 16, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Jeff is the man.[/b][/url]



My sentiments exactly.... :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes, nice boots.  Glad to hear things worked out.


----------



## Skiiboot (Dec 16, 2005)

So far So good


----------



## galen_52657 (Dec 27, 2005)

*Self-boot fitting for the rest of us....*

It's great to have an expert boot fitter on the board.  But I wonder how many skiers there are like me who will most likely never be able to justify the expense of buying new high-end ski boots from a shop, much less using a boot fitter and paying for a custom fitting.

I love to ski, but I only ski about 10 days a year and I have 3 teenage kids (who all snowboard).  My main form of exercise and hobby is bicycling.  My cycling equipment cost about $3k, but I use it 3/4 days a week year round.  I buy used skis and boots or leftover overstock.  The problem with ski boots is wearing them around the shop has nothing to do with skiing them.  After I bought the boots I am using now and skied them a few times, I figured out they were a little big.  I fooled around with lots of different sock combinations.  I took out the liner made some sole shims out of cardboard and put them under the liner to raise up the liner and make the boot smaller.  I have big ankle bones.  The tongue was rubbing one ankle bone raw.  My solution was to trim away the corner of the tongue.  I also bought some thick socks and cut holes in the socks for my outside ankle bones.  Believe it or not, this did the trick!


----------



## Skiiboot (Dec 28, 2005)

Galen,
Everybody can benafit from a good fit.  A good fitter knows how to fit boots (not just high end boots).  A good fitter should have been able to tell that the boot you were going to buy was going to be to big.  Most boots that you buy off the wall with no work to them will give you apx. 20% performance.  Thats pritty tough to improve your skiing. If the boot is to big it gets worse. If you have any anatomical problems or range of motion problems. A good fitter can also help with problems in the boot to make the boot more comfortable. I speak for myself I fit more than ski boots, I fit runners, hikers and a lot of cyclist.  This is to get the most efficent stride,gait or peddle stroke.  
So I think a fitter can help weather you ski 1 day of 300 a year, it is in a different capacity but it will help.

Thank you

Jeff


----------



## JimG. (Dec 28, 2005)

Skiiboot said:
			
		

> Galen,
> Everybody can benafit from a good fit.  A good fitter knows how to fit boots (not just high end boots).  A good fitter should have been able to tell that the boot you were going to buy was going to be to big.  Most boots that you buy off the wall with no work to them will give you apx. 20% performance.  Thats pritty tough to improve your skiing. If the boot is to big it gets worse. If you have any anatomical problems or range of motion problems. A good fitter can also help with problems in the boot to make the boot more comfortable. I speak for myself I fit more than ski boots, I fit runners, hikers and a lot of cyclist.  This is to get the most efficent stride,gait or peddle stroke.
> So I think a fitter can help weather you ski 1 day of 300 a year, it is in a different capacity but it will help.
> 
> ...



And this is the heart of the matter...everyone will benefit from a good boot fitting. My boot fitter tells me my feet are more or less ideal...good arches, not too low or high; not too wide, not too skinny; good solid ankles; no significant bowing of my lower legs.

I know I go on about this, but after my first custom boot fitting my skiing went to a completely different level. I started to do all of the things I had been told to do but never "felt" in my skiing. I stopped floundering and started ripping.

"Get thee to a bootfitter" is my motto for anyone buying new boots or complaining about older boots.


----------



## Skiiboot (Dec 29, 2005)

Well said 

Thank You


----------



## davehor (Dec 29, 2005)

Just wanted to give an update
I asked jeff about a month ago if he could recommend any boots with a small last for advanced skiers.
Just wanted to say that I found a boot that wasn't mentioned and it might help others.

The Rossignol Elite Bandit 1, the shell is alittle longer than most others and so you can size down and get a boot that really wraps around the foot, I'd suggest it to people with a shoe width B, like me. The thermoliner really gets rid of any hotspots. I hope that it works as good on the slopes, and hopefully will require only minimum bootfitting after its broken in. It's a really classy boot and looks good too. Comparable to X-wave 9/10 in flex.
I love the boot and I haven't skied once with it.
I'd like to thank jeff, cause his mail gave me enough knowledge that I was able to really find the boots that matched my feet, and not heed the advice of lazy salespersonal.
Just like to say, that all "bootfitters" are not made equally, those willing to give advice for free and to so many, are really are there to help people who might otherwise give up the sport.
Thanks Jeff, and to everbody else that gives their two cents


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 29, 2005)

galen_52657 said:
			
		

> …I wonder how many skiers there are like me who will most likely never be able to justify the expense of buying new high-end ski boots from a shop, much less using a boot fitter and paying for a custom fitting… I only ski about 10 days a year…main form of exercise and hobby is bicycling 3/4 days a week year round…



Based on your writing, it appears that your hands on with your hobby…get a copy of the book "The Athletic Skier" by Warren Witherall, you will be amazed how important the foot-boot connection is to your ability to control the ski.  Any used book store will be able to get you copy of it for around $15-$20…



			
				Skiiboot said:
			
		

> …Everybody can benefit from a good fit.  A good fitter knows how to fit boots (not just high-end boots).  A good fitter should have been able to tell that the boot you were going to buy was going to be to big… A good fitter can also help with problems in the boot to make the boot more comfortable. I speak for myself I fit more than ski boots, I fit runners, hikers and a lot of cyclist.  This is to get the most efficient stride, gait or peddle stroke. So I think a fitter can help…



Over the last 5-years I’ve gone from being a recreational bicyclist to an enthusiast, I don’t race but I average 100-days a year on my road bicycle and another 40-days on my mountain bicycle… I found the bicycle-shoe fit compared to that of a ski boot…a precise-comfortable fit equals better performance...



			
				JimG. said:
			
		

> ...everyone will benefit from a good boot fitting…I know I go on about this, but after my first custom boot fitting my skiing went to a completely different level. I started to do all of the things I had been told to do but never "felt" in my skiing. I stopped floundering and started ripping.
> 
> "Get thee to a bootfitter" is my motto for anyone buying new boots or complaining about older boots.



I couldn’t agree more with the statements posted by Jeff or Jim…I’m convinced that proper fitting ski boots & cycling shoes markedly improved my skiing & cycling performance, WITHOUT working harder.  I’m less exhausted at the end of the day and that alone it is worth paying a professional.


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't live far from Heinos (on Route 23s in the Wayne, NJ area). They are very good with boots.

Anyway, I have a question. I have always had a tough time finding boots which I can get into. I have had issues with one of my ankles and I have circulation issues there. Because of this, that leg is always swollen and my calf (obviously is larger than it should be).

So, it's always hard for me to find boots I can even get closed. Salamon seems to be the only company who makes boots I can wear (at least the last time I checked about 5 years ago). They always seem to have one boot (none of their others) which I can get on. Even then, I still have problems.

I had a custom foot liner and custom inserts made when I was out in Whistler a few years ago. They also blew out the boots a little and moved the buckles to make it easier for me to buckle them on my bad leg. It all helped but I'm having some problems again. My feet always seem to hurt in the morning on my first day of skiing for the weekend (I patrol so I ski Saturday/Sunday). Sometimes it hurts enough I have to stop skiing for a while. By lunch time, I'm ok though. Most of the pain is in my problematic leg/ankle/foot but I do get some on my good leg/ankle/foot.

I'm wondering if there are new boots out there I can take a look at. I'm a big, athletic guy and need something a little stiffer since I'm heavy enough to flex just about anything. I'm a more aggressive skier but not a racer by any means.

Anything worth looking at these days?

Thanks.


----------



## Skiiboot (Dec 31, 2005)

Rick,  See Greg at Heino's he is the owner and a very close friend, I also get down there sometimes to work in the store when I visit the family.  OK back on track,  I think without seeing your foot there could be several boots that could work.  Key points make sure the boot has a firm flex,  to soft or to stiff cause can problems. Make sure the boot has a spolier that can be removed if needed. Greg will know how to size the boot.  So choices Tecnica Magnesium, Nordica Speedmachine 12-14 Head has two boots that are very nice, Sal X-wave 10 and course not the plug.  There are other boots but the important part is that they can be ajusted.  Don't forget to strech you legs and feet everyday you will be suprised how much it will do for you.

Any questions please ask, I hope this helps.

Thank you

Jeff


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 31, 2005)

I will have to stop back in at Heinos. I bought my current boots there but I didn't use Greg (not that they weren't good). I'll be sure to ask for him. 

My leg problems are (unfortunately) more than a stretching problem. I'm working with a vascular surgeon (again) to see if there's anything I can do. I've had DVT a few times in this leg because of my circulation issues. However, I'm still very active, ski (not as much this year due to our second kid coming), play a lot of sports and train mixed martial arts. So I do tend to stretch it and work it regularly.

If you have any suggestions as to what else I should look into with my leg I'd be happy to email you more details. I know it's hard to make suggestions with little to no information. I don't want to bore everyone here with the gorey details. 

Thanks for the suggestions!!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2006)

Skiiboot said:
			
		

> Don't forget to strech you legs and feet everyday you will be suprised how much it will do for you.



Jeff, any suggestions on ways to stretch out my feet?  I've never thought of stretching them specifically...


----------



## Skiiboot (Jan 3, 2006)

Brian,  You need to get the blood moving, walk around a little with just sock on, before you put on your ski socks. work your toes up and down, the most important toes are the big toe and the little toe 1st and 5th. If you stretch the 1st toe well it will stretch some of the arch.  Also work on the calf and lower leg, by pulling the forefoot up.  Move the foot rotating motion to losen the ankle.  There are other stretches, but these should get you going.

Thank you for the question

Jeff


----------



## uphillklimber (Jan 7, 2006)

Jeff, I have recently realized a problem I had with skiing. Early this season, I could not ski at all like I did last year. Someone here mentioned boot fit. Then I realized my boots were too loose, especially as the day wore on. So I cranked them down a notch. Suddenly, I was attached to my skiis, instead of floating over them. The improvement was immediate and immense. 

Typically, I never relax the latches on my boots. Should I or shouldn't I? Why or why not? 

Now, I realize a few more things. At the end of the day, when I take off the boots, I notice that the velcro strap at the top of the boot is slack, as opposed to snug as it was in the morning.  The boots are Nordica W10. The sole says 26.0 26.5. I typically wear an 8 1/2 street shoe. As the day wears on, I need to tighten the boots up ever so slightly, perhaps twice in a day. Pretty much, I tighten the boots up a bit in response to my heel lifting and my toe being able to reach the front. Now what I find is that if I tighten them too much, I get some pressure pain at the front of my ankle, right about where the foot meets the ankle, and I'll loosen up just a bit... Occasionally, I'll feel my foot going to sleep just a bit on a long lift without a foot rest. 

I just gotta wonder if I am describing a nightmare to you.  

Back to the discussion. I have toes that are spread, a bit of a high arch and a bit of a narrow heel. Being a construction worker, I don't mind strapping my feet down a bit, but I sure wouldn't mind a good comfy fit either. I'm guessing they didn't exactly fit me real good, particularly after reading Greg's fitting experience. I'm also guessing that my boots may be too big since I can reach the toe end as the day wears on, until I tighten them. 

Your observations, please.


----------



## Skiiboot (Jan 12, 2006)

Bob,  Sounds like the boot is a little big, and not fitting you.  I don't think you have a nightmare, just need a little help holding your lower leg so your heel will stay in the back of the boot,  then you can go from there

Thank you

Jeff


----------



## chowe3 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Old Salomon boots........cont.*

Jeff, thanks for the reply on the old boot question and them being worth while. They are actually older than that I think, they are the Salomon Superforce 9. I don't know if that is same or not. They are a rear entry and I heard that is not good for some reason. Should I look at them further being brand new and all?


----------



## uphillklimber (Jan 12, 2006)

Jeff, thanks for the reply. Next time I'm in line for new boots, I'll be giving you a ring. Sounds like I'll get a better fit than I have in the past.


----------



## ann in ma (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for all of the great information you've provided, Jeff.  I've been wondering just how your service works - do you actually sell boots yourself, or do your clients buy them elsewhere and bring them to you?  If someone were to travel to see you, are there multiple appointments involved over the course of days/weeks, or ??

I am recently getting back into skiing after 7 years and 2 kids.  Prior to kids I was skiing almost every weekend and had orthotics due to pronation (what a difference it made!) - now that my foot has changed shape, I need to start over.  I have been spending this year in season-rented boots, and I have never felt so inept and uncomfortable on skis in my life.  So I realize that good boots are a priority for me, and am planning a purchase for next season.

If you don't mind, one further question: my 6 year old has started skiing this year, and she's now an advanced beginner, skiing some blues. She loves to ski, and I can see it will become part of her life. She is also in rented equipment.  Given the way kids grow, does it even make sense to consider buying her her own boots?

Thanks
Ann


----------



## Skiiboot (Jan 13, 2006)

Chowe3  Try to stay away from rear entry boots.  Not many good things have come from them.  They also will not help your skiing.

Jeff


----------



## Skiiboot (Jan 13, 2006)

Ann,  Thank you for the questions. I myself do not sell boots, but I work with shop across the street that does if you need boots.  I work with clients from all over the country and the world, so making an Appt. schedule is different for everybody.  After the first fit, there may be 1-2 adjustments to get the boot the way it needs to be. If you and your daughter ski more than 2 times a year you should look at boots for her.  A boot that puts her in the correct postion will change her skiing, and help give her the ability to improve and increase confidence.  The most important thing for her is that the boot is the correct size.  As long as the boot is the correct size it is easy to balance her.
There is a lot more to this subject  call me if you have anymore question

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## ann in ma (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks, Jeff.  I sense a visit to NH in my future ...

Ann


----------



## Skiiboot (Jan 14, 2006)

Ann

Thank you for the question.  I hope to see you soon.

Jeff


----------



## roark (Jan 23, 2006)

*First impressions of my experience with Jeff*

I went to see Jeff yesterday. What a difference! I brought a pair of boots I had given up on (technically the "right" size based on removing liner, checking distance from heel to shell) since I invariably lost a toenail after wearing them. Jeff did custom footbeds and spent a fair amount of time working with the boots (removing some of the plastic on the outside of the liner, working with the heels from inside the shell, opening up the toes, shin shims, etc.). They feel like entirely different boots, he was able to get my heels cupped nicely by the liner and while I would never call them comfortable they feel a whole heck of a lot better than before. My foot is secure.  I'm looking forward to getting out on them, will be skiing them tonight @ Pat's and will post further impressions.

Also: apparently I'm the first to bring in the 10% off for AZ members coupon. I'm shocked Jeff isn't getting more of a response. It's certainly not cheap but I feel well worth the expense. Custom footbeds can be transferred between boots so you're looking at a significantly smaller expense when you get a new pair. Without even skiing these boots since the fitting I feel it's money well spent. He'll take care of you after the initial fitting as well, I guess it usually takes a couple trips to get things just right. Again, will post as about my experience.


----------



## Robbski (Jan 30, 2006)

Had a great fitting session with Jeff last Friday on my way home from Waterville.  Here's my TR.

I've got some hard to fit feet and I was sure foot pain was holding me back from getting where I wanted to be as a skier (even though I was on a nearly new pair of pretty decent boots that fit much better than the previous pair). 

So I noticed Jeff's name, ad and the 10% coupon here on AlpineZone and decided to check his operation out.

Jeff is a very knowledgeable, pleasant and patient guy.  Walked me through the process and spent time educating me about the anatomy of the foot, boot construction and custom orthotics should work together to provide fit, comfort and performance.  Then after we agreed to go ahead he made custom orthotics put in heal lifts and shin pads and ground the shell a little where I had some hot spots.  

The boots feel 100% better now snug but the pain is gone.  I can't wait to put them into action on the slopes.

My only regret is that I didn't see Jeff before I bought my current boots, which are about 8 ski days old.  The good news is that I know what to look for in my next pair now.

If you think your boots need work or if you are thinking about new ones, I'd recommend that you see Jeff. (and bring the coupon he was happy to accept it!)


----------



## ddprocter (Jan 31, 2006)

*Shin Bang Solutions*

Jeff - 

I am a long-time bump-skier and shin-bang sufferer due to my low-volume shin area. I wear a size 10.5 shoe but have gotten used to wearing a smaller boot (27.0 or even 26.5) to compensate for the low-volume shin-area and try to alleviate painful shin bruising. 

1) Years ago I was told when trying on boots that the toes should barely touch the front and then pull away when I lean forward into the normal skiing position. By this rule I arrive at a boot size of 27 or 27.5 (which according to the conversion charts is only a 9, or 1.5 sizes smaller than my tennies!). Is this rule still applicable? Or is the shell-fit method better? 


2) In your experience, what is the origin of shin-bang and what is the best solution for fixing this. I have tried large reinforced velcro straps, which help tighten the upper cuff and reduce movement throughout the shin area. However, these also seem to cut off insulation to the lower foot, causing some pain in other areas. 

3) Would you recommend running a smaller boot (to fit better in the shin area), and then just blow-out the toe of the boot? Or, should I be looking at custom-fit solutions? Nordica Speed-Machine seems to be promising since it has custom-fitting around the shin. 

Thanks for your insight - 
Dave


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2006)

Great to hear that Jeff is finally getting some business via this site. If you're in his area, and would like a custom fit that will really make a difference in your skiing performance, go visit him! *My experience* with Jeff was great as well.


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 1, 2006)

Jeff, another boot question.

So lately Ive been having some intense pain in the "ring" toe's knucke on my left boot.  Even get a little purple spot which looks like its from something pressing it.  I kinda linked it to the toe dam's bold which is just under 1/4 inch infront of the pain spot (its a point pain, not an area), and has a corresponding indent on the liner.

My bootfitter down here doesn't know what to do nor does he think it is the bolt, he is going to try to shave my bed down more to increase volume in that spot, but I am convinced it is the bolt.  Is there anything I can do for this?  Do you know of any collegues in the Binghamton area whom you trust, from what I know I am already using the best.

Any ideas that I can pass along to my bootfitter would be great.  I am very happy he is willing to admit defeat, but at the same time pissed off because i still have to wear these things which otherwise fit great...i mean awesome.  Oh, also note, if I dont teach lessons on a particular day, I dont have pain, so it is kinda linked to walking and wedging, not skiing.  He says he already sees wear in my boots related to walking and they are brand new.

Boots are lange comp 120's Med Fit.

If my guy can't figure this out, have you ever had anything like this? Perhaps ill take a vacation up to you..but only if you already feel you can succeeed.  I am a poor ski instructor/student, at this point I can only afford a garantee.


----------



## Skiiboot (Feb 6, 2006)

Dave,

Thanks for the question.  First boots are getting bigger this is good for some and not for others. I like to see a 1/4 to 3/8 inch shell fit rather than feeling the liner because someliners are longer than others, But for the most part to fitting hasn't changed much. 
Second shin bang is uneven pressure on the shins, This is very difficult to fix, but the shin needs to have even contact from top to bottom.  
Third,  If you can get yourself into a small boot it will help your shins, it will also help overall control.

Thank you

Jeff


----------



## Skiiboot (Feb 6, 2006)

NYDrew,  I think you are on the right track,  go up in the boot.  There is a shelf in the boots over the toes, the bolt could be a problem.  Also if the liner is pushing the toe a little it could push up the knuckle to add pressure.  A couple of thoughts for you.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Robbski (Feb 9, 2006)

*After a day on the Slopes ...*

The new bootfit worked wonders.  

About ten days ago I had a bootfitting session with Jeff (see earlier post).  It went great, I got custom footbeds heel lift, shin pads and a little shell work.  Finally got out to try them yesterday afternoon.

Results:

Hotspot ... Gone,  
Foot pain accross forefoot ... Gone, responsiveness ... much better, 
regrets.. should have done it much sooner .  

Now I can concentrate on the canting adjustments Jeff recommended ...


----------



## RISkier (Feb 11, 2006)

I visited Jeff today.  Folks have noticed some tracking issues and suggested I see someone about alignment.  Basically, it's been very hard for me to let my right ski run parallel with the left.  If I'm just skiing down a cat track without even thinking about it my right ski goes into a little wedge.  When I consciously bring it to parallel my leg is not in a natural position.  I also make better turns to the right than to the left.  We did new footbeds and added shin pads.  Jeff made some adjustments to the boots.  I've had a bit of a hot spot on one big toe (My toe has an unimaginable shape, so I've not blamed the boots).  He opened that up a bit.  My alignment on my right leg was about 3 degrees off.  Jeff wants me to try some temporary canting before making permanent changes to the boot.  I'm really anxious to get out a ski on them.  We'd planned to ski tomorrow but I think we'll be snowbound.  I've no doubt it'll take some tweeking to get the alignment right but I left confident that Jeff's the guy that can help me get the alignment right.  I'll post follow-ups when I actually get a chance to ski on them.  Jeff's a really nice guy and very easy to work with.  It was clear he wants to get this right and will work with me till we do.  Updates to follow.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 12, 2006)

RISkier said:
			
		

> I visited Jeff today...We did new footbeds and added shin pads...made some adjustments to the boots...alignment on my right leg was about 3 degrees off... [going to] try some temporary canting before making permanent changes to the boot...I've no doubt it'll take some tweeking to get the alignment right but I left confident that Jeff's the guy that can help me get the alignment right... Jeff's a really nice guy and very easy to work with...It was clear he wants to get this right and will work with me till we do...Updates to follow.



Thanks for the report...I find it interesting reading about the adjustments Jeff makes to ski boots for better skiing...


----------



## RISkier (Feb 20, 2006)

Finally got onto the hill after the boot modifications.  The boots felt great though I think I need to have a bit more ground out for one of my big toes.  I'm actually not sure anything short of surgery will really fix the toe issue.  I've had a lot of trouble with quad burn.  I've simply attributed that to age, not being in the kind of shape I'd really like to be in, and technique.  Jeff made some modifications which made some changes in my stance and made it easier to pressure the tongue.  I felt it was much easier to maintain contact with the tongue in a natural/neutral position.  We were on the slopes almost 6 hours yesterday and no quad burn.  I think the modifications put me in a much stronger position.  I had about 1.5 degrees of canting on my right boot yesterday and found it easier to engage the edge of that ski.  Jeff thought I was almost 3 degrees off.  I need to play with the canting more before making permanent changes to the boot, so the ball is in my court there.  I am amazed at how much of a difference some of these kinds of modifications can make.


----------



## mckay (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow, how great is this. Free advice from an expert. Thank you, in advance.

Here is my story -- I am 36, 5'9", 190 and this is my first year skiing. I have been renting boots for the first 10 or so times that I went this year, just bought a pair and skied on them once so far. In the rentals I tried 4 different styles of boots from 2 different manufacturers (Head and Dalbello), mostly in size 25.5. 26.5 was the next available size, felt too big, but the 25.5 always felt a bit too small. These are fully packed out rentals and no matter which boot it was THE TOES ON MY LEFT FOOT WOULD FADE IN AND OUT OF SLEEP while skiing. 

A few days ago I bought myself a pair of Atomic B5 boots in size 26. I talked to the bootfitter about the sleeping toes and he suggested the Atomics because of the wider toe thing. My right foot measured 25.5, left 26, had a teensy bit of heel movement after skiing on them once, so I just had a butterfly shaped piece of foam attached to the outside of the heel of the inner booty -- tightened right up, feels great as far as all-around snugness. BUT. . . . when skiing on them the first time I still had the sleepy toes and when wearing them around the house with the ankle thing in the toes fall asleep quickly.

The only slightly uncomfortable spot is on the side of my left foot near the bottom. If I run my finger over the area I can feel a little bump there on each foot, I think this is normal anatomy. The spot that is rubbing is down and foward of my ankle bone at about a 45 degree angle when standing. It feels as though this one part of my left foot is pushing hard against the plastic of the boot, like there needs to be a bit more room there.

The bootfitter suggested that maybe footbeds would hold up my arch a bit and alleviate some of the pressure there. He recommended some non-custom footbeds, but I wanted to try skiing on them without it first. I still have only the footbed that came with the ski. I notice the problem the whole time I am skiing and it has happened every time I have been skiing regardless of the boot or size. I usually move the foot around as much as I can on the chairlift and the problem will go away by the time I get off only to come back while I'm skiing down. Any advice would be very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Catul (Feb 21, 2006)

Jeff is definitely *the man*!  If anyone's thinking of new boots, or just getting the current ones to feel better, go see him


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2006)

Catul said:
			
		

> Jeff is definitely *the man*!  If anyone's thinking of new boots, or just getting the current ones to feel better, go see him


Awesome!

By the way, we all owe Charlie Schuessler a big thank you as well for introducing me to Jeff; and thus his participation here!
 :beer:


----------



## Catul (Feb 21, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> By the way, we all owe Charlie Schuessler a big thank you as well for introducing me to Jeff; and thus his participation here!
> :beer:



Absolutely - Charlie, you've done us all a big favor by making us aware of Jeff and his expertise!  I know my skiing is a lot better, and more comfortable now


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 21, 2006)

Catul said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DON'T BLAME ME for your initiative to excel...Congratulations on improving your skiing abilities!

AND by the way, welcome to the dark side...  :wink:


----------



## Skiiboot (Feb 22, 2006)

Mckay,  Your are having a blood vessel pinched.  That is making your toes going to sleep.  A footbed will help if there are made properly.  There may be some other things going on 

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## mckay (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Jeff. I have found that the problem is made better by wearing thinner socks. I'm thinking that if a small change like that makes it better now, it might go away once I've worn the boots in a bit more.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 24, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> And this is the heart of the matter...everyone will benefit from a good boot fitting. My boot fitter tells me my feet are more or less ideal...good arches, not too low or high; not too wide, not too skinny; good solid ankles; no significant bowing of my lower legs.
> 
> I know I go on about this, but after my first custom boot fitting my skiing went to a completely different level. I started to do all of the things I had been told to do but never "felt" in my skiing. I stopped floundering and started ripping.
> 
> "Get thee to a bootfitter" is my motto for anyone buying new boots or complaining about older boots.




I feel weird quoting myself, but it's nice to see others discover the essential truth about boot fitting. And it's obvious from all these satisfied customers that Jeff is good at what he does.


----------



## njdrumrun (Feb 28, 2006)

hi jeff,

i only read the first four pages so if this is a repeat..sorry.

we are just getting into skiing and are going to buy our own boots and then rent skis until we find what we like. is there a fitter in the central NJ area that you might recommend?? or recommend we stay away from(in a PM please).


----------



## Skiiboot (Mar 1, 2006)

njdrumrun
Use Greg at Heinos


----------



## Greg (Apr 20, 2006)

If anyone deserves some rep, it's Jeff. If he helped you this season, give some positive rep on his posts.


----------



## snowbird (Apr 27, 2006)

*my pain*

Hello Jeff, I'm not sure if you can help me.  I am located in Los Angeles, CA, but maybe you can give some advice and tips, here is my post:


I got a new pair of Burton Boxer boots, which I have worn for 5 full days now.

I have worn it using both its original sole and superfeet wintergreen (with no noticeable difference)

When I wear the boots at home, or when walking around, there is no pain.

When I snowboard for the first 30 minutes or so, I start feeling a big discomfort/pain which makes me want to remove my boots. The pain is felt around "peroneus tertius tendon" or maybe around the 5th metatarsal bone, in other words, from the outside of my foot to the ball of my foot.

anatomy of the foot

The feeling I get is as though the bottom of my boot is putting too much pressure on that part of my foot. (or maybe the top of the boot? I'm not sure) Removing my boot from the binding helps slightly to relieve the discomfort.

The thing is that the discomfort/pain goes away after 30 minutes of snowboarding (i don't know, maybe the adrenaline masks the pain?). But then it re-appears, if I take a lunch rest (without removing my feet from the boots) and go for a long run.

I wish I could find out what is causing this discomfort, I would really love to have my boots to be so comfortable, that I could wear it ALL day and never have any discomfort (even after 30 minutes of continuous downhill snowboarding).

Does anyone have any idea what could be causing my boot problem?

Thanks in advance boot fitting gurus!


----------



## Skiiboot (Apr 28, 2006)

Snowbird,
 Sounds like you are having some problems with your foot not being stable in the boots.  Please understand that without doing a good exam on your feet it is tough to tell you how to fix the problem.  I could be as simple as a good custom footbed and a good fit, or could be much more complex.
Thank you for the question.  If I can help you please call me.

Jeff


----------



## Vortex (May 24, 2006)

Bump thaller 1 step inside.


----------



## thaller1 (May 24, 2006)

Expert Boot Guy-

I have only been skiing for 4 years..my first boots I bought w/o help at a discount sports store ... needless to say I bought them much too big based on the fact the smaller ones weren't comfortable!  

Second pair- very comfortable Saloman Xwave 10s...but over time I was clawing at the bottom of the boots with the balls of my feet trying to gain control.. 

So, I thought I needed a more flexible boot since I've started skiing powder, but ended up with a Tecnica Attiva V8s... they are a 24.5 and my other boots were 26.5... they are comfortable except for the toes touching the end of the boot ...not used to that... when I get into the ski stance and press the tongues against my leg the toes slide back..but I have an awful time keepin them there.

I've only skied on them two days.. do you think they will loosen up or do I need to work on my stance??

Thanks!


----------



## Skiiboot (May 26, 2006)

Thaller1,
Thanks for the question,  The boot should start to give you a bit of room.  If they don't, they can be streched.  Please keep in mind that a properly made footbed will make your foot a little smaller and give you the proper support.  It is much easer to give you the room you need, after I know your foot isn't going to move were I don't want it to.

Thank you

Jeff


----------



## Greg (May 26, 2006)

thaller1 - you're not right aroud the corner, but if you can get over to Concord, Jeff is the guy to see. It seems like the shell size you have is right, but you need to be properly fitted with a custom footbed and have all the fore/aft alignment, canting, etc. that Jeff is an expert at performed. You won't regret making the trip. Good luck!


----------



## thaller1 (May 27, 2006)

Lots of great advice, thank you..looks like I'm headed for custom boot liners!  Thanks guys!


----------



## Skiiboot (May 28, 2006)

thaller1

I don't think you need a new liner,  A footbed and a little room for the toe is all you need.

Jeff


----------



## uphillklimber (May 30, 2006)

*Jeff*

Jeff,

This is getting to be a real long thread. I live about an hour from Concord, so it's not much of a trip. When I come up with some extra cash, I would like to pay you a visit. Do you have regular hours? Are you available for business in the Summer? Should I call and make an appointment, or is walk in okay?


----------



## Skiiboot (May 31, 2006)

Bob,

I am available in the summer,  Because of my full time job, I do most work by Appt. I work around your schedule.  
Call me at 603-491-4917 when you are ready.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## uphillklimber (May 31, 2006)

Will do Jeff. Not sure when, but I'll be looking you up. You come well recommended.


----------



## Skiiboot (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you for the kind words.

Talk soon

Jeff


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm planning on coming to Concord at some point early this winter for a proper bootfitting from Jeff for me and my wife.  My question for Jeff is: If both my wife and I are interested in getting new boots and having you custom fit us with footbeds and the like, do you analyze our feet and then recommend a specific boot or couple of boots?

I know that you said you do not sell boots yourself but rather partner with S&W Sports across the street.  In any event, it would seem to me that some boots are better for certain feet than others.  Of course, how a boot feels on a skier is very important but your expertise and insight into the various boot manufacturers would seem to be an important element of the overall bootfitting experience with you.  Am I wrong?

BTW, I'm an expert skier who has been skiing for 39 years (with a few years off while our children were young).  I like to ski the tough stuff including powder, glades, trees, bumps and cruisers.  I like a reasonably high performance boot but comfort is important to me as well.  Based on what I've heard, read and researched on the Internet, the finalists for boots for me are as follows:

Salomon X Wave 10
Nordica Speedmachine 14
Technica Diablo Magnesium

When I come to Concord, would you be able to help me decide which of these (or any others for that matter) would be the best fit for me and then customize the chosen boot for my feet?  Or should I try on various boots before I come, choose one based on how they fit and feel to me and then bring them up to you for customization?

Many thanks.


----------



## Skiiboot (Aug 13, 2006)

madskier,

Sorry for the delayed responce.  I make sure that S&W carries boots for all ages and abilities.  The boots you picked are all very good boots, but may or may not fit or work for you.  That is something we will figure out. I do believe that I will have 2 out of the 3 boots you listed I will have the speedmachine 10 maybe 12,  not many people are strong enough to flex the 14 the way it is made to.  When you come up call me first to make an Appt.  That way you and your family will get all the time you would like and need.

Thanks for the question

Jeff


----------

